# Delayed posts



## User (31 Mar 2015)




----------



## classic33 (31 Mar 2015)

I'd say so.


----------



## Crackle (31 Mar 2015)

why? Doesn't that mean that since the alert other posts have been added. You get the alert for a new post but not subsequent posts, unless I misunderstood the question.


----------



## mjr (31 Mar 2015)

Crackle said:


> why? Doesn't that mean that since the alert other posts have been added.


No, I've read the following posts, but not the one that generate the new alert. I took it to mean that the posting user is being premoderated. I feel it would be less shameful/confusing if the posts appeared on the end of the thread with a false timestamp, but XenForo is privately-produced software and I guess CC has to accept whatever its producers have decided.


----------



## subaqua (31 Mar 2015)

Is it a spindrift post


----------



## Crackle (31 Mar 2015)

Ah Ok, I don't follow many threads or potentially modded posters.


----------



## Turbo Rider (31 Mar 2015)

Ja! It's lead to accusations of post comment edited comments and allsorts. Terrible, it is.


----------



## glenn forger (31 Mar 2015)

Turbo Rider said:


> Ja! It's lead to accusations of post comment edited comments and allsorts. Terrible, it is.



That was quite amusing. rapples thought it was a massive conspiracy and sneaky editing was going on. when all was explained to him he cried "So Glenn's not as clever as he thought he was!" 

I'm still not sure he gets it.


----------



## Shaun (31 Mar 2015)

[QUOTE 3619704, member: 45"]If, imagine, I got an alert for a thread I was following, and clicked on the link to find that the post is a page or two back on the thread, would I be right on thinking that the person's posts were being moderated?

Of not, there's a problem with the system somewhere.[/QUOTE]

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/thread-updating-in-weird-order.174618/#post-3539935


----------



## Turbo Rider (1 Apr 2015)

glenn forger said:


> That was quite amusing. rapples thought it was a massive conspiracy and sneaky editing was going on. when all was explained to him he cried "So Glenn's not as clever as he thought he was!"
> 
> I'm still not sure he gets it.


 
Indeed, it was - could feel the squirm of embarrassment from miles away. Love those moments - nice it wasn't me, for a change.


----------

